# Labor Day Weekend Report



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Headed down to Sargent last weekend to catch some more reds and relax. The conditions varied from smooth water and sunshine to 5' waves and pouring rain. That's one thing I love about redfish, they don't get the weather channel and could care less what the weather's doing. There was plenty of mullet to be found within 20' of the beach, and we had no problem keeping the bait cooler full. The fishing seemed to come in waves throughout the day. We would sit for a couple hours without a bite, than they would bite non stop for a hour. Everything was caught on cut mullet in the first or second gut. We had lot's of fun hanging out with friends and family, and catching fish was just a bonus.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey J, the wife had a great time. Thanks for the tips and hospitality.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

were yall on the beach front or in the cut?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a few tips.
Always look for areas with shell or clay in the water, this is where the redfish like to hang out.

Make sure you hook your bait the correct way.

If you don't have pretty matching rods and reels you shouldn't even be fishing.

Always make sure your wearing a cool shirt.

And the most important tip. If you want to catch fish you have to think like a fish, this means spending as much time as possible in the water.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Hey J, the wife had a great time. Thanks for the tips and hospitality.


 Always a pleasure having ya'll come hang out. Maybe next time we can play some horseshoes instead of catching fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ROBOWADER said:


> were yall on the beach front or in the cut?


We caught all the fish on the beach, but we would go to the cut to hang out when the water got to rough. You need to try to make it down in October when the fishing picks up.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I saw you Sunday morning, leaving your Trailer. Turned around to chase you down, to no avail. Went to Runways hoping to see you there, no luck.I just wanted to see the nets you got at Marburgers! lol. my 2 grandkids caught 70 crabs sat. and sunday, out of the creek on turkey necks. Good times!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> I saw you Sunday morning, leaving your Trailer. Turned around to chase you down, to no avail. Went to Runways hoping to see you there, no luck.I just wanted to see the nets you got at Marburgers! lol. my 2 grandkids caught 70 crabs sat. and sunday, out of the creek on turkey necks. Good times!


 I thought that was you. I had to go jump my cousins truck off because his battery was dead. I passed by your place a couple times but didn't see your truck.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool report, nice picture with the 2cool shirt and baby sheep as well!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome! Looks like a good time. Thanks for the report!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

That spotless red is pretty interesting. Thanks for the report.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Always a pleasure having ya'll come hang out. Maybe next time we can play some horseshoes instead of catching fish.


Lol, I guess you want a whooping again. I hate talking trash, it just comes out...:fish:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Good times man! Great photos and report.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great report, John! Caden and I thought about heading down Sunday, but decided the beach woudl be full of campers so we stayed home! Bad decision it seems! :headknock


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

Fantastic report and pics. Love to meet you when we come down there in late October!


----------

